# Build and wicking the limitless RDTA Plus



## Wolf365 (13/10/16)

hi Vape fam,
i hope i started ths thread in the right place, 
i am just looking for some tips on the best way to wick the limitless plus RDTA and also the best coil build for flavour as well as the best wire to use for such a build?

thank you in advance


----------



## RichJB (13/10/16)

I can't find a way for the wicking to fail on the Plus. I've done it with the wick tails reaching all the way down to the bottom of the tank, just reaching the top of the glass, half-way between the two, and they've all wicked perfectly for me. As long as you do the Genisis lean and tilt the mod horizontal when vaping, it just works. Just poke an air channel into the slot when you screw the ring down over your wicks and it runs and runs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (13/10/16)

I've tried the following builds, all dual coils.

2.5mm 28G 2*parallel strand per side
3mm 28g 2*parallel strand per side
2.5mm 28g 3*parallel strand per side
2.5mm 30g 2*parallel strand per side 
2.5mm 30g 3*parallel strand
4.5mm 24g single strand 
Current favourite is = 4mm 24g 2*parallel strand per side 

Not the neatest build but here are some pics of the current favourite...


----------



## stevie g (13/10/16)

Decided that parallel 24g is a bit rough on battery life so made up a 24g single wire at 3.5mm. one of the nicest vapes you'll get from the Limitless. 

If you have 26g try a 3mm parallel wrap that works really well too.


----------



## Wolf365 (17/10/16)

@Sprint what wire are you using and how many wraps?


----------



## Chronix (25/10/16)

Try dual 3mmID 5 or 6 wrap 26*32 gauge claptons. I have tried many different builds in my limitless plus aliens, staple staggered fused claptons, staged claptons, triple and dual parallel, fused claptons, but i keep coming back to a simple 5/6 wrap clapton build for dense flavour. Haha makes me regret buying all the other wire should of just bought 10 rolls of the geekvape clapton wire in the first place.


----------



## Wolf365 (31/10/16)

Chronix said:


> Try dual 3mmID 5 or 6 wrap 26*32 gauge claptons. I have tried many different builds in my limitless plus aliens, staple staggered fused claptons, staged claptons, triple and dual parallel, fused claptons, but i keep coming back to a simple 5/6 wrap clapton build for dense flavour. Haha makes me regret buying all the other wire should of just bought 10 rolls of the geekvape clapton wire in the first place.


hey man i have tried some aliens and fused that i got with the Limitless+ but after like ten hits, the coils go black and i have no flavour, i generally do dual 26gauge 10wraps on a 3.5mm bit but the flavour is ok?


----------



## Wolf365 (31/10/16)

does anyone have a build you can suggest that i can do with the 26gauge Kanthal from geekvape and what wattage i need to run?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/12/16)

Hi.

I have been looking to do something different in terms of coils and came up with this one. Call it the carpet coil, single wire wrapped around three 2mm shafts in parallel. Probably been done before. 26G SS316L coming in at 0.81 Ohm. Running it on TC at 185C 50W. Surprised by the result. Good flavor and plenty cloud. Not very neat because I am still struggling to align my leads to the flat build deck.





Regards


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

SS316L - ID = 3mm - G = 27 - R = 0.7ohm - W = 7.5
Single coil build on two post deck. Good flavor and clouds.



Regards


----------



## stevie g (17/12/16)

@Raindance 
Try that coil again this time as a dual vape at 30w. 

But keep the compression a bit tighter.


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

Sprint said:


> @Raindance
> Try that coil again this time as a dual vape at 30w.
> 
> But keep the compression a bit tighter.


Thanks, just not sure what you mean. One on top of the other? I usually use two of the above described couls in the conventional position. Not sure if thats what you are saying.


----------

